# Is it too early for the first "The Canon 1DX sucks" posting?



## CanonCollector (Jun 22, 2012)

I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...

It is really too late in coming out so I am going to Nikon again. 
I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?
It is too expensive and I won't stand for it. (Expected response A: It is cheaper than the last one when converted to Yen in 1995 when adjusted for inflation and the price of rice in Taiwan)
HELP! I don't like the wedding pictures I just took with it. Any ideas? Am I in the right career?
There is banding in ISO over 25,600 and my shoes are too tight when I shoot with it.
I don't understand and don't like the auto focus system whatever it is.
Why is it less available than the new friggin' Rebel? Does that make it more expensive on purpose?
There a color cast when I look at images from the sofa just over the TV in the evening. The D800 doesn't do that.
I 'm not a pixel peeper but...
Maybe if they made a APS-H sensor version it would be perfect and I could afford one.
I think Canon screwed us again, but what L lens is best for shooting my spawn when they are running in the dark? 
Will the auto focus be better than the 7D or at least my 40D? Should I sell my Mark II?
I haven't seen one but I am sure Canon screwed us.
What is the best lens you don't own?
Which is best queue to complain about? Adorama, B&H or Amazon? 
I have ten thousand dollars I don't know what to do with. Do you?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

CanonCollector said:


> I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...
> 
> It is really too late in coming out so I am going to Nikon again.
> I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?
> ...



The 1Dx is the most advanced and complex camera canon has made to date but...

No EG-S focusing screens


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 22, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> CanonCollector said:
> 
> 
> > I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...
> ...



Are you sure the standard 1DX focus screen isn't equivelent to an EG-S screen?


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > CanonCollector said:
> ...



Yes, its laser etched.


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 22, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> TTMartin said:
> 
> 
> > RLPhoto said:
> ...



How is the S - super precision matte made? Isn't it also a laser etched matte?

My point it the standard EC-CV is a new focus screen with this camera. You're already complaining that the software doesn't support EC-S focus screens, maybe that is because the NEW EC-CV screen makes them unnecessary.

Doesn't matter if that's true or not, the Nikon fan bois will grab onto this for years, 'the Canon 1DX doesn't support the EC-S focus screen', 'but, the EC-CV made the EC-S obsolete', 'doesn't matter Canon messed up again, they should have added support for the EC-S screen, my Nikon camera supports every focus screen made since 1937'


----------



## AnselA (Jun 22, 2012)

No ironies here?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2012)

There's a light leak issue. Only 18MP (must suck). Shadow IQ is worse than 1Ds III. Images are "soft." Only takes 2 flash cards. Isn't mirrorless. D800's better.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 22, 2012)

CanonCollector said:


> I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...
> 
> It is really too late in coming out so I am going to Nikon again.
> I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?
> ...



Comparing the jpgs the D800 is far better and at half the price

Why not by a Hasselblad for a few dollars more

The new Nokia phone gets a better score from DxO


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> RLPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > TTMartin said:
> ...



EG-S screens are fine Ground glass I believe and yes, it makes a whopping difference for Fast Primes.


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 22, 2012)

AnselA said:


> No ironies here?



Yes, I did take him seriously, because unfortunately that isn't the first post I'd seen complaining about that.

But, guess I do have to laugh at myself if he was being facetious. 



RLPhoto said:


> EG-S screens are fine Ground glass I believe and yes, it makes a whopping difference for Fast Primes.



Guess he wasn't being facetious.


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The new Nokia phone gets a better score from DxO



^ LMFAO


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 22, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> How is the S - super precision matte made? Isn't it also a laser etched matte?
> 
> My point it the standard EC-CV is a new focus screen with this camera. You're already complaining that the software doesn't support EC-S focus screens, maybe that is because the NEW EC-CV screen makes them unnecessary.



Sorry, no. The EC-CV screen is 'new' because unlike previous 1-series stock focus screens, this one has no AF points, surrounding oval, and spot circle etched onto the screen, since the transmissive LCD makes them unnecessary. It's still microetched and does not show the true DoF of lenses faster than ~f/2.8.

Note that the Ec-S screen _can_ be used, it just messes up the metering.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

Wow, bashing a camera that you don't even own. Have you even used one? This camera is built for professional photojournalists and wedding photographers in mind. The majority of us don't need or want 36 megapixels because that is not great for working out in the field. When you submit photos to most wire services you only need about 2000 x 2000 pixels at most. The samples I have seen at ISO 6400 are super clean and the ones I saw at ISO 40k had no banding (maybe if you push it a stop or two).

Go ahead and switch to Nikon if you want, then after you find out how hard it is to get Nikon bodies and lenses you'll want to come back to Canon.

For 10k? I'd buy a lot of 600EX-RTs with a 1DX. 

Edit: haha I should have read the first line. But yes all of those are likely.


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 22, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TTMartin said:
> 
> 
> > How is the S - super precision matte made? Isn't it also a laser etched matte?
> ...



Wonder where you read this? 
A quick google search found a post stating that about the 5D MkIII, all other posts stating that about the 1DX were from you.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 22, 2012)

MarkWebbPhoto said:


> Wow, bashing a camera that you don't even own. Have you even used one? This camera is built for professional photojournalists and wedding photographers in mind. The majority of us don't need or want 36 megapixels because that is not great for working out in the field. When you submit photos to most wire services you only need about 2000 x 2000 pixels at most. The samples I have seen at ISO 6400 are super clean and the ones I saw at ISO 40k had no banding (maybe if you push it a stop or two).
> 
> Go ahead and switch to Nikon if you want, then after you find out how hard it is to get Nikon bodies and lenses you'll want to come back to Canon.
> 
> For 10k? I'd buy a lot of 600EX-RTs with a 1DX.



No worries Mark. It's a joke thread; or at least that's the way I took it.


----------



## aznable (Jun 22, 2012)

CanonCollector said:


> I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...
> 
> It is really too late in coming out so I am going to Nikon again.
> I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?
> ...



ahahhahaha… great, but it's too late


----------



## Greatland (Jun 22, 2012)

I am buying this camera for one main reason: hoping that it has the absolute best auto-focus sytem in the world...also like the full frame and 12 fps....don't care about 14 fps.


----------



## MarkWebbPhoto (Jun 22, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, bashing a camera that you don't even own. Have you even used one? This camera is built for professional photojournalists and wedding photographers in mind. The majority of us don't need or want 36 megapixels because that is not great for working out in the field. When you submit photos to most wire services you only need about 2000 x 2000 pixels at most. The samples I have seen at ISO 6400 are super clean and the ones I saw at ISO 40k had no banding (maybe if you push it a stop or two).
> ...



That's what I get for not reading the full post lol.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> MarkWebbPhoto said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, bashing a camera that you don't even own. Have you even used one? This camera is built for professional photojournalists and wedding photographers in mind. The majority of us don't need or want 36 megapixels because that is not great for working out in the field. When you submit photos to most wire services you only need about 2000 x 2000 pixels at most. The samples I have seen at ISO 6400 are super clean and the ones I saw at ISO 40k had no banding (maybe if you push it a stop or two).
> ...


 
It is irony.
However, with all the other posts (that he makes fun of) popping up everywhere, it does make us tend to be quick on the trigger.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 23, 2012)

When the 1D X does come out, you're right. Although maybe not enough people will have it due to the price. I highly doubt serious photographers who purchase this camera will start a childish thread? Oh boy I hope not.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 23, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> When the 1D X does come out, you're right. Although maybe not enough people will have it due to the price. I highly doubt serious photographers who purchase this camera will start a childish thread? Oh boy I hope not.


 
Its out, but deliveries are not going to happen to all buyers overnight. Only the non owners will make the childish posts, thats normal. Posting outlandish things is also called trolling, and is done by those needing attention.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 23, 2012)

So it doesn't have any option to show the dof below 2,8? 

That was one of the reasons I wanted the X and not the 5d3. I guess the 5d3 is giving more and more value for money then, lol.


----------



## TTMartin (Jun 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> So it doesn't have any option to show the dof below 2,8?
> 
> That was one of the reasons I wanted the X and not the 5d3. I guess the 5d3 is giving more and more value for money then, lol.



According to one poster here, who has posted it about a half dozen times. I could find nothing from ANY other source to confirm that. So, until such times as there is some sort of official or reliable confirmation. Look at the title of the site, and consider it an unsubstantiated rumor.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jun 23, 2012)

Viggo said:


> So it doesn't have any option to show the dof below 2,8?
> 
> That was one of the reasons I wanted the X and not the 5d3. I guess the 5d3 is giving more and more value for money then, lol.



You can change the focus screens on the 1DX with a S type screen for Visable DOF for fast primes. As neuro pointed out, canon hasn't added a custom function to correct the metering in camera. If you can compensate for the missed metering, you can use the S type screen fine. 

It's a shame. Canon ditched this feature in the 5D3 and 1Dx. Perhaps they may release a firmware update to correct this, or hold this feature until the 5D4.


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

Normally there are 2 groups of people complaining:

1. people who can't afford the camera but want it
2. people who couldn't afford it yet somehow bought the camera and now are looking for any excuse to return it


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 24, 2012)

I can't pull the shadows five stops. Waaawaaawaaawaaa!


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 24, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> I can't pull the shadows five stops. Waaawaaawaaawaaa!



I should have bought the Nikon 3200 because it has 33% more mps - Canon are ripping me off


----------



## ramon123 (Jun 24, 2012)

lol


----------



## tron (Jun 25, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The new Nokia phone gets a better score from DxO



;D ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 25, 2012)

TTMartin said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > So it doesn't have any option to show the dof below 2,8?
> ...



Technically true - the specifications of the EC-CV are not published as yet. But FYI, the 'V' in EC-CV is a Roman numeral designation following on from previous 1-series bodies (i.e., EC-CIII, EC-CIV were the predecessors, and a new one is needed because the AF area has changed). The Ec-S screen is 'brighter' than the EC-CIV (which is, in turn, a little brighter than the -A screens for other cameras). The EC-CIV does not show the true DoF for lenses faster than f/2.8, and therefore it seems very unlikely that the EC-CV will be any different.

But, I've emailed Chuck Westfall for clarification.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 26, 2012)

my shots are underexposed with the lens cap on


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

DR is less than the D800/D800E. 
Half the MP's as the D800
It's too heavy
The AF system is too cumbersome and complicated
DxO rated it lower than the D800 (future complaint)


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> my shots are underexposed with the lens cap on


Don't turn the LCD light on when you are taking pictures of your lens cap then ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 26, 2012)

tron said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > my shots are underexposed with the lens cap on
> ...



Just caught this! +8 million!


----------



## robin (Jun 26, 2012)

I just read somewhere that there is an adapter to use your EF lenses on an iPhone. (strange what people think is useful)
So --- till the price for the 1DX is to high, lets all cancel our orders and use the Iphone instead!


----------



## tron (Jun 26, 2012)

robin said:


> I just read somewhere that there is an adapter to use your EF lenses on an iPhone. (strange what people think is useful)
> So --- till the price for the 1DX is to high, lets all cancel our orders and use the Iphone instead!


What kind of magnification (crop factor) will we have then? 100X 1000X ? ;D
In that case someone will probably be able to take interesting photos... :


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

tron said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > my shots are underexposed with the lens cap on
> ...


awesome! thanks for the tip! I wish I had thought of that


----------



## pwp (Jun 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Normally there are 2 groups of people complaining:
> 1. people who can't afford the camera but want it
> 2. people who couldn't afford it yet somehow bought the camera and now are looking for any excuse to return it



+1


----------



## takoman46 (Jun 27, 2012)

Why are people comparing the 1DX to the D800? I'm a Canon fanboy and my stance is that the 5D Mark III is better because it has 4 megapixels more than the 1DX. On that note, I guess even the 5D Mark II is better too! But I suppose the D800 and D3200 are still better than any Canon body right? LOL


----------



## longdrive70 (Jun 27, 2012)

What a worthless thread...... ;D


----------



## samueljay (Jun 27, 2012)

Hmm good point, shouldn't we be comparing the 1DX to the D4 instead of the D800?


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 27, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Hmm good point, shouldn't we be comparing the 1DX to the D4 instead of the D800?



Nah. You can't compare anything to the D800. With that much DR and that many megapixels, anyone can shoot National Geographic covers with the D800 ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jun 27, 2012)

samueljay said:


> Hmm good point, shouldn't we be comparing the 1DX to the D4 instead of the D800?



No! NOOOOOOOOOO! Don't you know that DxO compares EVERYTHING to the D800?


----------



## robbymack (Jun 27, 2012)

I wet myself reading this thread...I blame the 1DX...and I'm selling all my gear and moving to Nikon


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

I want to see a Ken Rockwell vs DxO cage match


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 27, 2012)

The D4 is so much cheaper than the 1DX that Canon was forced to respond by selling it with the 40mm as a kit lens


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 27, 2012)

ramon123 said:


> Normally there are 2 groups of people complaining:
> 1. people who can't afford the camera but want it
> 2. people who couldn't afford it yet somehow bought the camera and now are looking for any excuse to return it



3. people who own, have tried the gear or did research on it and want to share the knowledge of shortcomings that weren't emphasized enough in the high-gloss advertisement or sponsored reviews. Like "What high-iso improvment of the 5d3?", "The af of the 1dx/5d3 depends on the lens id, not on the max. open aperture" and "Wtf - Canon cut afma from the 60d". I'm interested in reading these posts, because it allows me to make a more educated purchasing decision.


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 27, 2012)

4. Those who just dont like Canon products


----------



## Hillsilly (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks, was going to splash some cash on one of these. You've saved me from a horrendous mistake!

I'll wait for the 1DX2. Hopefully Canon will have fixed all of the defects.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jun 27, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> 4. Those who just dont like Canon products



You're correct in so far that a "xyz sucks" tends to be just trollish complaining, personally I'd rather prefer a "Share your research or experiences with xyz" thread. But it's like looking at a car wreck, resisting reading while drinking coffee is hard 

If people really don't like Canon products at all (and not are just annoyed by some current marketing decisions) they'd be well advised to switch their brand because shooting with gear you essentially hate won't result in good pictures.


----------



## Brymills (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't believe how much this camera costs... I mean like... duh.... 

My 550D cost 1/10th of the price, has just as many megapixels and lets me select what kind of picture I'm taking, landscape, portrait, macro, sport, night scene, there's not even a green square mode for when i don't have time to think about what kind of picture i'm taking!! I've spent all this money to document my children growing up and now, I can't take pictures of them because every picture I take comes out rubbish, AND I can't afford to feed them either. What was Canon thinking of?? Did anybody think about the children???? And the cats? What about the cats?????

I mean, every camera manufacturer is a bit dim, obviously, but why do they even bother with landscape AND portrait modes? I mean... why does it matter which way up I'm holding the camera, surely the picture capture thingy isn't sensitive to which way up you hold the camera? Are camera designers REALLY that dim? Whilst we're on about designers being a bit dim, at least Nikon make their lenses the same colour as the bodies. I mean, just how stupid does my 400mm f/2.8L IS II USM look when I'm in the park taking photo's of Kyle on his skateboard???

Sorry Canon but this camera sucks!


----------



## LikeBreathing (Jun 27, 2012)

Only 18MP, just buy a 550D instead. ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 27, 2012)

I can't help but wonder what folk shot on before the D800? 

It's back to the old camera club bore thing:

"What kind of camera do you use?"

"I use a _camera X_"

"Oh you can't possibly get decent pictures with _camera X_"

The 1DX looks lovely, but I can guarantee I'm never going to own one, or a D800. My camera works for me, when it breaks or something more useful is released that makes my work easier then I may replace. In descending importance: Being there. With a camera. At the right moment. Knowing how to work the camera.

Megapixels, lens resolutions, card speeds, focus screens are on the list, just quite a bit down it.

I have an 18MP camera, which is about 10 more than I reckon I realistically need. I only sold my 10MP because I wanted video. I would love a very large photosite 8MP APS-C camera with digic4 or digic 5 and video.

The great thing with the D800 and the 1DX is that hopefully the technology will trickle down. I don't want an F1 car for using around town, but if my car has better brakes, or uses less fuel because of f1 technology then I'm happy.

The pro's seemed to have coped and got covers with D1's, D2's, D3's, 1Dmk2's, maybe not 1Dmk3's, 1Dmk4's etc.


----------



## aj1575 (Jun 27, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> The new Nokia phone gets a better score from DxO




This says more about DxO Mark than the quality of a sensor (and even less the quality of a whole camera)...


----------



## Orion (Jun 27, 2012)

All these joke posts point to a psychological factor at work here: Canon sensors losing to Nikon's, so they only way we can "beat" Nikon is to exagerate faults so as to hide the truth of the real faults.

(btw, if the ISO of the 1Dx is killer as they say, I'm selling my mkIII. . . . or going in debt for a few months)


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh no a nikon sensor on a camera I'll never own out performs a canon sensor on a camera I'll never own.

Just how will I get by?


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 27, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Oh no a nikon sensor on a camera I'll never own out performs a canon sensor on a camera I'll never own.
> 
> Just how will I get by?



By complaining on forums ;D


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 27, 2012)

Well the 1Dx is quite a decent chunk of coin cheaper here in oz than the 1Ds3 was... 
even if it more than the USA prices
hello silver lining


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 27, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Well the 1Dx is quite a decent chunk of coin cheaper here in oz than the 1Ds3 was...
> even if it more than the USA prices
> hello silver lining



The 1DX and 1DS3 were in the same region here in the UK


----------



## V8Beast (Jun 28, 2012)

The 1Ds3 debuted at $8,000 in the U.S., compared to $6,800 for the 1Dx. I suppose this means that people are running down the street screaming about what a great deal the 1Dx is ;D

On the flip side, the 1Dx seems more like a 1D4 replacement to me, which costs $5,000, so the complainers still have something to complain about ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jun 28, 2012)

Yes, it is too early. Maybe after the low ISO results are in though. ;D

But for now, hah, all we have are tentative high ISO results and these look to be ground-breaking:

For high ISO it appears quite possible that it will be the best in the history of DSLRs.
Shockingly it may do ISO4000 as the 5D2 does ISO1600  and the 5D3 does ISO2500! 
(and yes that is RAW not talking jpg NR nonsense!)


(ah imagine had they put this new tech in the 5D3 and we had that ground-breaking high iso and then imagine if it at least matches D4 for low ISO.... all the whining about D800 may have been reduced by 80%, but Canon marketing decided they could milk the old line once more in the 5D3....)


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 28, 2012)

i'm pretty happy with the 5Dmk3 up to 12800 that means the 1Dx will be pretty solid in performance at iso 20,000! 

nuts ;D


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 28, 2012)

V8Beast said:


> The 1Ds3 debuted at $8,000 in the U.S., compared to $6,800 for the 1Dx. I suppose this means that people are running down the street screaming about what a great deal the 1Dx is ;D
> 
> On the flip side, the 1Dx seems more like a 1D4 replacement to me, which costs $5,000, so the complainers still have something to complain about ;D



Ah yes - I was comparing street prices, sorry about the confusion


----------



## BobSanderson (Jun 28, 2012)

CanonCollector said:


> I was just wondering who would be the first...why not me? Here is a warm up for the inner masochist in you...
> 
> It is really too late in coming out so I am going to Nikon again.
> I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?
> ...




ROFL


----------



## tron (Jun 28, 2012)

Ouf, that was difficult...



CanonCollector said:


> I have dust in my sensor. Should I return it or cry now?


Cry first, return later!


CanonCollector said:


> It is too expensive and I won't stand for it. (Expected response A: It is cheaper than the last one when converted to Yen in 1995 when adjusted for inflation and the price of rice in Taiwan)


So the answer is A!


CanonCollector said:


> HELP! I don't like the wedding pictures I just took with it. Any ideas? Am I in the right career?


No, you are not!


CanonCollector said:


> There is banding in ISO over 25,600 and my shoes are too tight when I shoot with it.


Return the camera. With the money get a new pair of shoes and a compact camera. Shoot only during the day...


CanonCollector said:


> I don't understand and don't like the auto focus system whatever it is.


Then Focus manually! 


CanonCollector said:


> Why is it less available than the new friggin' Rebel? Does that make it more expensive on purpose?


They are not so good that's why they do not sell much!!!


CanonCollector said:


> There a color cast when I look at images from the sofa just over the TV in the evening. The D800 doesn't do that.


Yes but the D800 is not optimized for that special sunglasses you just bought!


CanonCollector said:


> I 'm not a pixel peeper but...
> Maybe if they made a APS-H sensor version it would be perfect and I could afford one.


Feel free to crop the pictures you take!


CanonCollector said:


> I think Canon screwed us again, but what L lens is best for shooting my spawn when they are running in the dark?


EF15-1200mm f/1.0 L DO IS USM STM MACRO (CR0)


CanonCollector said:


> Will the auto focus be better than the 7D or at least my 40D? Should I sell my Mark II?


Yes! At least it will be like that!


CanonCollector said:


> I haven't seen one but I am sure Canon screwed us.


Rest assured: They do it even without a 1Dx !!!


CanonCollector said:


> What is the best lens you don't own?


EF500m f/4L IS II (see also my answer to the last question!)


CanonCollector said:


> Which is best queue to complain about? Adorama, B&H or Amazon?


Mon, Tue, Wed B&H, Thu, Fri Amazon, Sat, Sun Adorama ...


CanonCollector said:


> I have ten thousand dollars I don't know what to do with. Do you?


YES, you can give all your money to me with the knowledge that it will be well spent !
(see also the answer to the lens I do not own!)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 5, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> TTMartin said:
> 
> 
> > Viggo said:
> ...



...and, here is Mr. Westfall's vacation-delayed response, confirming my previous statements that the stock Ec-C V focusing screen in the 1D X provides no additional DoF accuracy than the stock screens in previous cameras, including the 5DII and 5DIII:

[quote author=Chuck Westfall]
The Ec-C V screen depicts depth of field accurately to apertures of approximately f/4 and smaller. It's very similar to the "A" screens on cameras like the 5D Mark II, etc. 
[/quote]

In response to an additional question, Mr. Westfall did indicate that it would be possible to add metering support for the Ec-S screen to the 1D X via a firmware update, although of course he acknowledged there is no guarantee that Canon will ever do so.


----------



## psolberg (Jul 6, 2012)

eosHD had some interesting comments

http://www.eoshd.com/content/8299/does-the-canon-1d-x-sharpen-as-well-as-the-5d-mark-iii-plus-bonus-1d-mk-iv-comparison

seems like yet another dslr that dissapoints with the effective resolution of it's 1080p (or so called) output. seems we'll have to wait another generation.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm not being funny, but the EOSHD approach to footage treatment is the polar opposite of mine.

.5px guassian blur all the way. Get the field order progressive at every stage (in camera (only option), at transcode / capture / interpretation, on timeline & on output) and this solves 99% of aliasing issues I encounter, with no discernable effect on the sharpness of the final image.

As for vimeo not handling ALL-i... that's just nonsense. If you are a run and gunner shooting for web upload then use the regular codec... ALL-i is for the folk who want to grade and output at the highest level. I wouldn't expect vimeo or youtube to use ALL-i. They have long adopted H264 to keep the quality high per bandwith. That is absolutely not what ALL-i was intended for.


----------



## altenae (Jul 6, 2012)

psolberg said:


> eosHD had some interesting comments
> 
> http://www.eoshd.com/content/8299/does-the-canon-1d-x-sharpen-as-well-as-the-5d-mark-iii-plus-bonus-1d-mk-iv-comparison
> 
> seems like yet another dslr that dissapoints with the effective resolution of it's 1080p (or so called) output. seems we'll have to wait another generation.



I really wonder who buys a 1dx for filming !!!
Not me that's for sure. 
I use it for stills and that's where it's made for.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 6, 2012)

> Not me that's for sure.



I forgot. It *IS* _all_ about you.


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 6, 2012)

Just reading the words. 

"a clean, and usable ISO 25,600"

Is just insane thinking about the film days and pushing 800 b&w film.


----------



## altenae (Jul 6, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> > Not me that's for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot. It *IS* _all_ about you.



You are saying !!
I can't have my opinion ?


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 6, 2012)

You can have your opinion, which for context was: 



> I really wonder who buys a 1dx for filming !!!
> Not me that's for sure.
> I use it for stills and that's where it's made for.


_
I really wonder... Not me that's for sure... stills..thats where it's made for._

I was gently mocking your arrogance. I've been using Canon EOS cameras since the 1000fn, in a more informed way since my 5 (old A2e). I've been shooting video professionally for a decade. I'm delighted that EOS cameras are capable of brilliant video. That I can use photo lenses that vastly out perform video lenses, and that I have one less thing to carry round with me.

It's great. I'm really really happy about it.

I never use spot metering, PIC modes, A-DEP or FEL. But I don't grudge them being there for the folk who do.

Photo vs video is rapidly becoming the new film vs digital. And it's boring. Your EOS camera still takes great stills. Have a go at the video, you might just enjoy yourself!


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 6, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Photo vs video is rapidly becoming the new film vs digital. And it's boring. Your EOS camera still takes great stills. Have a go at the video, you might just enjoy yourself!



I did think of it - but hit a technological barrier when trying to print a 16x12 of it ;D ;D ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 6, 2012)

Ach, you're standing too close man. 20 ft. It'll look sharp at 10 feet.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 6, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> [quote author=Chuck Westfall]
> The Ec-C V screen depicts depth of field accurately to apertures of approximately f/4 and smaller. It's very similar to the "A" screens on cameras like the 5D Mark II, etc.



In response to an additional question, Mr. Westfall did indicate that it would be possible to add metering support for the Ec-S screen to the 1D X via a firmware update, although of course he acknowledged there is no guarantee that Canon will ever do so.
[/quote]

Of course they will! Canon will realize that they've released a sub-par product and try to con consumers by releasing a firmware fix, admitting they're slipping ;D


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

> Of course they will! Canon will realize that they've released a sub-par product and try to con consumers by releasing a firmware fix, admitting they're slipping ;D



So a firmware fix is an admission a company is slipping?

Hmmmm.. don't know if I agree.

That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me.


----------



## dstppy (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> > Of course they will! Canon will realize that they've released a sub-par product and try to con consumers by releasing a firmware fix, admitting they're slipping ;D
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You need to read more threads here, of course it is! Every time your camera gets a firmware update, you should sell it and buy a Nikon 

Seriously though, first-releases are always somewhat buggy; Apple is one of the companies that's made it fashionable to be a beta-tester. Still, I think I could deal with 1DX, flaws and all if someone gave me one


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Hmmmm.. don't know if I agree.
> 
> That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me.



Ummm...

No, I won't bother with a retort. Those with can't afford should be left with some way to rationalize it, so they can feel better about themselves. 

See, that's pretty offensive too, right. FWIW, I make a decent living but I, like many who can afford a 1D X, aren't 'rich' by any means. Despite having a PhD, I'll stop short of stating that they don't give PhDs or MDs to idiots, though...I know quite a few who fit that description. :


----------



## bdunbar79 (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm.. don't know if I agree.
> ...



I know that was directed at me!! 

J/k ;D

I'm not rich and I'm getting a 1D X. Guess I'm an idiot with a decent living and a 1D X. Feels good to laugh.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

> No, I won't bother with a retort. Those with can't afford should be left with some way to rationalize it, so they can feel better about themselves.



Well, read it again, I'm guessing your PhD isn't in English or logic.

If you bought a camera on pre-launch, or on day 1 of shop stock you are usually paying at least 20% more to be the biggest jock in your camera club. To then find out that the mirror falls out (5D) the Af doesn't work (1D3) that the pentaprism is squint (1D3) that the LCD display ruins astro shots (5D3) or that your grip goes all albino and your hand goes all toxic (T4i)

Or wait a wee while and get a camera that works after the beta testers have found the faults, usually for a bit less as well.

I don't have a PhD. I'm glad you are beta testing the 1DX for me. Thank you.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Well, read it again, I'm guessing your PhD isn't in English or logic.



No, it's in sarcasm. Lost on you, apparently. What a loss. 

Do you use automatic metering for your astrophotography with your 5DIII? 

But irregardless (there goes that damn sarcasm again, yes, I know that's not a word), I'm so very glad I can perform such an important service as beta testing a $7K camera for you, in the time I can spare from beta testing million-dollar equipment for scientific instrument vendors. You're welcome.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I feel the loss.


> Those with can't afford should be left with some way to rationalize it, so they can feel better about themselves.



And I don't see the sarcasm. Usually there is wit in sarcasm.

I am quite thick so help me. I saw the alluding to the fact that they could buy it because they have money. I saw the personal jibe that because I want to wait until a camera has been tested in the field by independent reviewers before I buy it that I must feel the need to rationalize the irrationality of buying an untested camera so I can 'feel better about myself'. (I feel fine about myself, thanks)

I have the money. Maybe (s)he has more. Maybe not. Maybe my car is faster. Maybe not. Maybe my peni5 is shorter. Maybe not.

I don't care a jot.

It's a really really rough benchmark, but I wait until dpreview do a full test. Then I check owners forums for issues. Then I buy.

The 1DX isn't on my list. It's a bit specialist, a bit expensive for what I want to do with it, so I actually do have to rationalise it. 

However my few shoots with a hired EOS C300 make me pretty convinced thats the next EOS I'll buy. But then I do video. 

And it's cheaper than the Sony XDCAMHD I was going to buy (to replace the £30k DigiBeta I've been using)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me.



Maybe I misinterpreted, but did you not, in effect, label anyone who preordered a 1D X as a 'rich idiot'? Or is that non-witty sarcasm that I'm simply unable to appreciate?

Regardless, it's just not worth arguing over any further, to me, at least.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

The full quote was:



> So a firmware fix is an admission a company is slipping?
> 
> Hmmmm.. don't know if I agree.
> 
> That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me.



Scroll back for context. (No really, please do.)

I was being facetious. I'm sorry that was missed. Ironic, isn't it? 

But if -as the offence you've taken suggests -the shoe fits, then please, by all means wear it with pride.

Thank you also for the great work you do in testing the million dollar scientific instruments for vendors. That's great that is. Cheers. Hurrah!!!!


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



Not so sure it wasn't aimed at me either

Still I suppose if you randomly fire buckshot you are likely to hit several people.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me.



I guess what you tried to say is that professionals aren't well advised to use and depend on the latest gear if there was the possibility of product delays or bugs. So that leaves amateurs to beta test new stuff as early adopters. Both of this might be very well the case. But you don't need to be an "idiot" to have fun trying the latest bleeding edge gear.

Concerning "rich": I find it annoying if well-off people advise others to simply get the best gear or to get a better job if they need to think about spending say $1000 more or less. That being said, you don't need to be "rich" to buy a 1dx + some lenses in comparison to what billions of people spend for cars, houses, travel and so on - so labeling them as such is not fair.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> The full quote was:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sounds like a troll spreading his wings after coming out of the chrysalis of obscurity


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

What a stooshie!

I actually started off by defending firmware updates... Against what was probably a tongue in cheek post, to be fair,
Nothing said since has made me reconsider my sincerely held view that if you pre-order or buy a camera on day one that you probably have a) an excess of idle cash and b) are pretty dumb to buy anything before the reviews are out.

Thats not trolling, thats my sincerely held view. Perhaps rich idiots was an inflammatory way to put it. To those offended I apologise.

Canons track record, particularly with the expensive bodies, hasn't been stellar. I listed the examples earlier.
Even were I in the market for a 1Dseries i would still wait a few months. Niggles get ironed out. Firmware bugs fixed. Sometimes recalls get issued.

My next EOS is going to be the c300. I've hired one a few times, spoke to other users, looked at trusted reviews (iris magazine is pretty thorough, in depth test bench stuff and real world scenarios)

Money isn't the issue (like a lot of 1dx buyers the camera will generate income for me)
But if it has to go back to canon, or has weird artefacts that make it unsuitable for certain jobs, then it's going to be losing me money. I'm by no means poor, but I can't afford that! Not least in terms of reputation.
So I wait a bit and let others early adopt so I can buy a sorted camera.

If I made a living in stills (i dont) then i would be biding my time before buying a 1dx.
If I was a hobbyist who wanted the latest or most expensive camera for bragging rights on here, or in my camera club, then hell yeah, i would just go ahead and buy it, regardless of canons recent qc issues.

@briansquibb
Call me a troll again and I'll come round to yours and hide under your bridge!


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

> In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> > In Internet slang, a troll is someone who posts inflammatory, extraneous, or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum, chat room, or blog, with the primary intent of provoking readers into an emotional response or of otherwise disrupting normal on-topic discussion



I believe that sounds like an apt definition of one who, in the very same post in which he apologizes for calling a group of people idiots, proceeds to refer to the same group as dumb braggarts.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

My original point about the firmware was on topic, if people then criticise I have a right to defend myself. That really isn't trolling. 

Health to use your 1dx mate, i hope it's the exception to the indisputable recall and qc issues that are well documented as having affected a fair proportion of canons bodies.

The thread begins "Is it too early for the first "The Canon 1DX sucks" posting?", maybe the tongue in cheek poser invites a certain kind of response. Sorry I touched a nerve.

None of that makes me a troll.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

I apologised for the particular form of words, and the offence caused, not for the sentiment which I went onto express in toned down terms.

It could be the 1dx, it could be a new flashgun, it could be a new varient of faster flash cards, my approach is the same... Don't early adopt. I think those who do are basically unpaid beta testers, and I think they get ripped off, and it wouldn't be me...

I'm really glad that some folk have to be first, because it sorts the products out for folk who are prepared to wait a little while (and pay a bit less into the bargain)

Firmware v1.0.0 is usually bad news. Even my 7d wasn't entirely reliable with udma cards until v1.2.3, so it's a lesson learned the hard way


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> It could be the 1dx, it could be a new flashgun, it could be a new varient of faster flash cards, my approach is the same... Don't early adopt.



No, no, no - please *do* early adopt all of you, will you? This ensures that Canon gets a premium profit and that I can get a debugged product after the first price drop  ... to give something back, I'll continue early adopting magic lantern releases which matches my budget (=free).


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

+1

Succinctly put.

Don't suppose you are installing ML via a mac?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> My original point about the firmware was on topic, if people then criticise I have a right to defend myself. That really isn't trolling.



The first part of the offensive post was about the firmware, was on topic, and no one criticized you for that. It's the second part, "That said I'm glad rich idiots beta test new cameras by buying them 4 months before me," that garnered the criticism - and rightfully so, as it was a rude, unnecessary remark (as were your subsequent repetitions on the same theme). 

FWIW, if my livelihood depended on my photo gear, I wouldn't be an early adopter. Likewise, the 'beta testing' of scientific instruments is done on duplicate instruments outside of the production environment. It seems you're incapable of grasping the concept that maybe some of us are buying a 1D X from a desire for a very responsive FF body robust enough to be treated like the tool it is, and that we're going to actually go out and shoot pictures with it. 



paul13walnut5 said:


> I apologised for the particular form of words, and the offence caused, not for the sentiment which I went onto express in toned down terms.


Toned down? Really? Metacognition check. The original:


> rich idiots


...and the 'toned down' version:


> have a) an excess of idle cash and b) are pretty dumb



I'm pretty sure I'm not the only one who sees that 'couched in fancier language' does not equate to 'toned down'. 

Had you simply stated that being an early adopter carries risks which you, personally, find unacceptable, that's one thing. Calling early 1D X adopters 'idiots who are buying it for bragging rights' crosses the line, no matter the particular form of words.


----------



## briansquibb (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > My original point about the firmware was on topic, if people then criticise I have a right to defend myself. That really isn't trolling.
> ...



... and the threatening post



> @briansquibb
> Call me a troll again and I'll come round to yours and hide under your bridge!



was not pleasant either ...


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 7, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Don't suppose you are installing ML via a mac?



Um, no - but what has a the computer type to do with installing ml? It's all done via the card: put the ml autoexec.bin + appropriate firmware on it (it only sets the boot flag in Canon's nvram), install this firmware once, done. From now on ml will be read ml from autoexec.bin unless you press half-shutter when turning the camera on to prevent it.


----------



## infilm (Jul 7, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> my shots are underexposed with the lens cap on


LMFAO!!


----------



## RLPhoto (Jul 7, 2012)

neuroanatomist said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > My original point about the firmware was on topic, if people then criticise I have a right to defend myself. That really isn't trolling.
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

My threat? Oh come on!


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 7, 2012)

@marsu42

Its a more convoluted process to create a root directory on a mac formatted sd card. It's a bit of a pain, especially as i tend to overwite & format my cards each use. When I ran it on the t2i i had to select & install firmware version each time, which seemed wrong, it seemed to just open and runfor most folk. Was hoping to get to the bottom of it. I'm probably doing something dumb.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jul 8, 2012)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Its a more convoluted process to create a root directory on a mac formatted sd card. It's a bit of a pain, especially as i tend to overwite & format my cards each use.



Macs never seize to amaze me  ... maybe that's ml build a feature into their latest releases to clear the card of everything other than the ml files.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Possibly, will go onto their development page and read up, could be the way forward for me, cheers


----------

